# High Speed Water Droplets 4 photos



## iflynething (May 31, 2010)

Let me know what you think. I was really bored today

1






2





3





4 Pretty cool to capture it right before hitting the water and no ripples.





Hope you liked them

Thanks for looking

~Michael~


----------



## ucfjag (Jun 6, 2010)

I love that last one! Awesome!


-Paul


----------



## Seekwence (Jun 6, 2010)

I really like the first two; the way the colors complement each other and are split down the center of the frame/droplet.


----------



## iflynething (Jun 7, 2010)

ucfjag said:


> I love that last one! Awesome!
> 
> 
> -Paul



Thank you!



Seekwence said:


> I really like the first two; the way the colors complement each other and are split down the center of the frame/droplet.



Thanks! It's just two pieces of construction paper! I ned to try some different colors later this week.

~Michael~


----------



## Meshal (Jun 7, 2010)

nice work..


----------



## blatty86 (Jun 8, 2010)

that second one is awesome, whats that thing on the side of the last 2 pics?


----------



## iflynething (Jun 8, 2010)

blatty86 said:


> that second one is awesome, whats that thing on the side of the last 2 pics?



The thing is a knife actually. I use it to focus and drop it directly in front of it. Sometimes I take it out but I think sometimes it adds to the picture

~Michael~


----------

